

Google+ Is Dead - g3orge
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/11/google_had_a_chance_to_compete_with_facebook_not_anymore_.html

======
llambda
This article is dated November 8th. Surely this isn't still newsworthy?

------
Anon84
Again? It seems to have more lives that a cat!

